# High PH fish in a co2 tank



## OakRaid (Mar 17, 2004)

Was just curious about co2 and fish that require a high PH.
For example .. my tap water has a Ph of about 8, KH 7, GH 7, which would be good for most fish requiring a high PH and hard water. But with running co2 I bring the PH down to 6.8
My question is how would this affect the fish? Would it die because of the lower PH, or because it is lowered by co2 would it not be the same as if it was really 6.8 water, and the fish would be fine?
Thank you,
Dave


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

As long as you don't bring the pH down too fast, most fish will adjust just fine. I brought mine down from over 8 to about 6.9 and none of the fish as muched as batted an eye.
One exception would be if you wanted to spawn some that prefer a higher pH.

Stability is a much bigger key than trying to get the pH to a degree the fish are "supposed" to have.


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

I will have to agree. Fish are very adaptable as long as it's not an abrupt change.


----------



## TWood (Dec 9, 2004)

I'm now keeping fancy goldfish in a high-tech planted aquarium. The conventional wisdom regarding goldfish says keep the pH at 7.4 or higher. I keep my tank at 6.4-6.8 pH using CO2 and they do fine. If you dig deeper into the "high pH" recommendations, you'll find that it either matches their original habitat, or that there is concern about a pH crash, or both. It's my understanding that the internal chemistry of all fish, indeed all vertebrates, is essentially the same. Also, that some fish have evolved to -breed- in extreme water conditions, but they don't need it to live.

TW


----------



## oreil (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi guy's/Girls I'm new to the fish hobby so if I say anything that's a stupid question to you just bare with me.

Right my question is lot's of members say that some fish like low pH and some fish like 7 to 8 pH 

but nobody is saying whitch fish likes which pH 

I try to keep angel's/rainbow's/silvershark's/clown/platas/pelco/

i would like to know which areia my fish fall into I would lie to add more community fish not sure which fish is best can somebody help me 
thanks oreil

ps when you add tap water do you add anything say like aquia safe or something like that


----------



## bigpaa (Jul 27, 2007)

All of them will be ok in neutral ph.


----------

